# And closer.....



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are 3 pics sent to me this morning.....they were taken on the "final sanding, then paint" side of the shop.....gotta grab a shower (cold) and go visit!!!!!!arty:


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Lookin good, maybe it will have paint by the time you get there


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

She's looking real sweet there Eric.

Congrats!
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas!!!:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sanded and wet.....now it all comes apart and gets painted. Rear clip maybe on Friday..............


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

That's looks awesome. Can't wait to see it in paint. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

NICE E, almost makes me want to do it all again.....NOT!!!, will just watch yours.....arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why does the front tire look sooo close to the front of the fender??


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't wait to see this finished. I'd have trouble sleeping thinking about it.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

That front tire does look close to the fender, but then again the rear tire looks fwd also( tuff to see at those angles) maybe the body is just resting on the frame???


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

RUK and CRUSTY, Very observant! The body IS bolted to the chassis. The front fender is not attached to the wheel well, nor to the crap deflector that goes wheel well to rad support. Also the entire suspension, top and bottom, and front to back is WAAAAY out of alignment, and is all fully adjustable. The camber is probably at +10* right now. I am also sure the rear is not 90* to the drive line/chassis..........everything needs to be aligned and adjusted. Also the Camaro wheels in front sit too far out (need more back space). I plan on getting it "close" when the engine/trans is in, then off to a "good" alignment shop (ha ha).......:cheers Should be fun, Eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I need a tissue...it's a thing of beauty, can't wait until mine make it to that phase. I'd be like a kid at christmas


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks VV....I hope it's done by Christmas!!!! E


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

That things looks sweet. -Thor


----------

